# My and I swapped with another couple.



## tommy.shann

Most stories you here about couple swapping are negative with the marriage ending poorly. I don't want to jump the gun, but I think it is working out well for us!

We went into it the totally wrong way, didn't discuss it or anything.... we got drunk with our friends and the topic came up...to my surprise my wife was way in favor of it...and when she found out that our friends have done it before, she made a pass a the husband. One thing led to another and we wound up having sex with each of them.

The next morning I wasn't sure what to expect. My wife had no regrets at all. Since then we have been having great sex ourselves...and my wife has been having sex regularly with this man. She is a much happier woman than she previously was.


----------



## preso

Good for you.

Hope she doesn't decide she likes him better and leaves you


----------



## GPR

Out of curiosity, how long ago was this? And have you been having sex with other people as well in the meantime?


----------



## tommy.shann

This happened about 3 weeks ago. Up until then we had not been having sex with other people. I only has sex with the friend's wife the night it happened. My wife has had sex with the man about 8 times.


----------



## preso

I know a couple wh got into swapping, his wife decided she liked women better and divorced him.


----------



## Blonddeee

So is his wife ok with your wife sleeping with her husband that many times in a less then a month?? Is there a reason she gets to do it 8 times so far and you've only done it the once? That wouldn't work for me, but I guess if it works for your relationship... then to each thier own


----------



## tommy.shann

Preso - Why are you so negative?


----------



## GPR

I've never done this, but I always thought that part of the allure to this was the mutual activity. Doing things together at the same time. The first time was "swapping", after that when it's just her, that's just casual sex with another man.

How many times have you had sex with her over that same period? And as was said, what does his wife think about this?


ADD: 

Also, I read your other posts. Does you wife still nag you about your house, parents, van, etc???


----------



## Dark Angel

tommy.shann said:


> Preso - Why are you so negative?


Perhaps because shes worried this will happen to you.

If you REALLY are fine with things, then I dont believe you would be here.

Does it make you a little nervous that your wife is enjoying sex with him so much? Perhaps more than with you?


----------



## mommyto3boys

I knew a couple who started swapping and they were thrilled about it at first (they asked us to swap too). Eventually the wife found out that her husband was having sex with the other woman (without telling him about it) and ultimately it destroyed their marriage. Apparently there are 'rules' about swapping, ie. as long as everyone knows what's going on, it's okay, but not when they are sneaking around behind each others back. But, as far as I'm concerned, once you've opened "Pandora's box", there's no going back and no knowing what might happen.

In my opinion, women have a hard time separating sex from emotional attachment and you may lose her in the long run.


----------



## Amplexor

tommy.shann said:


> This happened about 3 weeks ago. Up until then we had not been having sex with other people. I only has sex with the friend's wife the night it happened. My wife has had sex with the man about 8 times.


Hmmm! Yet back in May you said she got drunk and had sex with a stranger. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...13-my-wife-mad-me-after-3sum-another-man.html

I smell a troll.


----------



## tommy.shann

dark angel - if she was worried this will happen to me i think more than one negative sentence would be helpful.

I am writing here to inspire anyone who has htought about this relationship, and because i have written here in the past about other issues.

My marriage is better now than it was..she nags less.

We have been having more sex then ever. i am sure it won't last but we are going at it almost every day.


----------



## voivod

preso made a statement of hope towards the op and a statement of fact regarding an acquaintances experience. how is that being negative?

using similar logic, one could call the op a "troll" (term i just learned! so discriptive!)


----------



## Blonddeee

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## recent_cloud

you aspire to be a cuckold and you've succeeded, congratulations, what the h+ll is that for a troll's posting.

used to be trolls accused others of being cuckolds to get a rise out of a thread.

my, how times have changed.

you're reduced to playing the pathetic role.


----------



## voivod

recent_cloud said:


> you aspire to be a cuckold and you've succeeded, congratulations, what the h+ll is that for a troll's posting.
> 
> used to be trolls accused others of being cuckolds to get a rise out of a thread.
> 
> my, how times have changed.
> 
> you're reduced to playing the pathetic role.


there's a word for a person who craves attention...what is it again???

tommy.shann, it seems that you are that person.


----------



## preso

recent_cloud said:


> you aspire to be a cuckold and you've succeeded, congratulations, what the h+ll is that for a troll's posting.
> 
> used to be trolls accused others of being cuckolds to get a rise out of a thread.
> 
> my, how times have changed.
> 
> you're reduced to playing the pathetic role.



:lol::iagree:


----------



## snix11

Oh please... guys, back off a little. I'm pretty good at spotting trolls, but don't think he's actually trying this time. 

I think he's pleased and amazed at how well the swapping is turning out for him - he's getting more sex, wife is HAPPY and nags less. Sounds like a good thing.

Dangerous to the relationship? you bet. but then again, we all take chances in relationships. 

I had a marriage that was 'open' for almost 9 years. He had way more sex than I did with multiple partners (ah the 80's) I only had one - but it sure made us happier with each other. Yes we set up rules, but we were respectful of each other. We had already fallen to the 'roommate' status years before, didn't even sleep in the same room. The only difference is I didn't have sex with him during the same time unless it was a multiple partner thing - three or more. 

If he's happy and she's happy. cool. Just make sure that the lines of communication are OPEN. 

Caveat: Ya'll KNOW how naive I am... yes, he could be a troll, but I don't feel he is.


----------



## voivod

snix11 said:


> Oh please... guys, back off a little. I'm pretty good at spotting trolls, but don't think he's actually trying this time.


right down to backing off after being called out. this one smells like a troll.


----------



## snix11

could be.


----------



## preso

People are pretty casual about sex, maybe more so than when I was growing up... so I don't see the big deal with finding a partner who wants to get into swapping. From what I hear high school kids are into that toogroup sex giving oral sex...
( not exactly the stuff of mature relationships)
so I don't see the great feat in finding a partner who wants to have sex with others.
I'd say its more than common to find that.

Try finding someone worthwhile, with intergity and morals
and without STD's and all the problems that come from casual sex over many years... now thats not so easy to find !!!


----------



## java

I don't get it...the whole troll/cuckold thing...huh? Can't someone just tell their story here anymore? Or am I naive and totally clueless on this?


----------



## voivod

java said:


> I don't get it...the whole troll/cuckold thing...huh? Can't someone just tell their story here anymore? Or am I naive and totally clueless on this?


naive? clueless? nope. but the terms are ones that you'll see again if you check out these types of forums.

troll...imagine a fisherman dragging his bait through the water, waiting for a fish to grab on, he's not fishing for a specific fish, just the one that'll bite.

cuckold...cleaning up the "mess" after sex...

if i've missed, please someone correct me.


----------



## dcrim

Voivod, cleaning up is more properly refered to as a cream pie. 

A cuckold is one who is made to watch his wife have sex with another man (as a form of humiliation usually). Which may be followed by a cream pie.


----------



## GPR

dcrim said:


> Voivod, cleaning up is more properly refered to as a cream pie.



I don't know about that:


Urban Dictionary: cream pie



> 1. cream pie
> 
> A vagina that's had a load of semen shot into it.
> Note - semen ON a vagina is NOT a cream pie. Cream pies have cream on the INSIDE.
> 
> A vagina that mearly has semen ON it is just a messy vagina. Cream must be injected!
> 
> 
> 
> 2. cream pie
> 
> A phrase originating from the adult industry in which the male ejaculates into his partner instead of pulling out.
> 
> Peter North gave Brianna Banks a mighty cream pie! She must've been leaking semen for days!


----------



## GPR

Urban Dictionary: cuckold




> 1. cuckold
> 
> A sexually inadequate husband who accepts his wife's ***** is her solely property and she alone decides which men she will ****,even if it means denying her husband. His only access to her ***** is to clean it of the ejaculate of males she chooses to ****.
> 
> Doug has the penis of a young boy and has never given his wife Jill an orgasm. His choice was divorce or be a cuckold. He is now a fully submissive cuckold to Jill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. cuckold
> 
> A submissive husband with a wife who takes on alpha-male lovers whereby the wife's sexual pleasures become the husband's vicarious sexual pleasures and experiences.
> The cuckold husband developed an erection as his imagination ran wild with sexual thoughts during the preparation of drinks for his wife and her new lover.


----------



## snix11

ewwww guys, enough! lol


----------



## recent_cloud

the definition is simply a man who's wife is unfaithful.


----------



## 1nurse

I second EEWWWW the graphic sex talk.


----------



## recent_cloud

1nurse said:


> I second EEWWWW the graphic sex talk.


how charmingly parochial of you.


----------



## snix11

i'm nothing if not charming *cursty*


----------



## recent_cloud

snix11 said:


> i'm nothing if not charming *cursty*


yes you are.

and i'm surprised at how elegantly you curtsy.

although my surprise says more about my lack of observation than it does your grace.

i'm building a fort out of orville redenbacher boxes and i shall hide there until your psychodrama once again (and it will oh yes) hits full stride again.


----------



## Sandy55

OMG. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Tears...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

BEFORE I read all the posts and DEFINITIONS from the URBAN dictionary I started to post:

OP:"She is a much happier woman than she previously was".

Well I want to say to the OP: IF she is much happier than BEFORE it doesn't say a whole lot for this Op's technique in the sack does it??? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sandy55

GPR said:


> I don't know about that:
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: cream pie


OMG GPR! I LOVE your definitions! 

You have no IDEA how much I want to go back and search how many times dcrim has brought up "cream pie". 

So disgusting dcrim: "cream pie". STOP with the cream pie thing...


----------



## dcrim

Sure, Sandy - since your post has it 4 times!  LOL

now, back to the regular thread topic...


----------



## Sandy55

dcrim said:


> Sure, Sandy - since your post has it 4 times!  LOL
> 
> now, back to the regular thread topic...


You are right! Boy are _you_ detail oriented! 

Why are they all saying ewwww to sex talk?

Bunch a nuns.....


----------



## dcrim

Sandy55 said:


> You are right! Boy are _you_ detail oriented!
> 
> Why are they all saying ewwww to sex talk?
> 
> Bunch a nuns.....


I'm a programmer...can't help the details!  

Yeah, nuns -- as in ain't gettin' nun!


----------

